

Magic Leap: What We Learned from CEO’s 'Ask Me Anything' - stonlyb
http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/blog/2015/02/magic-leap-what-we-learned-from-ceo-s-ask-me.html

======
iblaine
If you're interested in AR then I highly recommend checking out CastAR. Magic
Leap may never be released or it may be a better version of Googles failed
glass project. CastAR is already in the hands of developers.

~~~
stonlyb
Im curious what the feedback is so far on CastAR. What's interesting to me
about MagicLeap is the approach of sending images into the eye vs projecting
and eye tracking.

